# travelling through portugal



## fabzi_98 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im from Australia heading over to work in the UK. I would like to spend some time exploriing portugal and wanted to see where the best and cheapest places are?

Thanks guys!


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

*Travelling*

Hi come to central portugal there are some wonderful places to visit here, jay


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Fabzi_98

Look in at Gois in July there is a biker festival with over 4,000 bikers and music

40'09'24.06N
8'06'43.22W

Or Google Earth Gois Coimbra


Peterfc


----------

